# Auction stickers



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looking for advice on how to quickly remove the sticker and glue. Please don't say WD-40, kidding as usual. I usually rip them off leaving bald spots depending on the amount of glue applied. Sometimes I get lucky and they rip off cleanly....What the trick? Thanks for all your time....TJ


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is one of the heifers I bought yesterday...Don't be afraid of animal auctions, just come prepared...TJ


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I usually just leave them on, and they will come off on their own. 
P.J.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree, time and and weather is the best option.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have always wondered what kind of glue they use for those stickers.It seems superior to any type of glue that I have ever purchased...I work with some cattle who still have glue on their backs for MONTHS after the auction. Around here we just use it as another way to identify (and explain) why certain cows are in the neighbors pasture and not where we put them...

Pretty little girl you have there though. She will out-grow her auction sticker in no time.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Crisco or Peanut butter will remove the sticky.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

John, Just rip it off. When left on a calf that is housed out of the weather, they tent to just get dirty. Ohh, and shes a beauty....


JKB


----------

